# I will c&c your work for you, beginners welcomed.



## Dwayne Oakes

I will c&c your work for you, tweak your photo with a repost of the photo
and a list of the tweaks I made so you can pick up some pp tips. One photo per
photographer and 35 photo limit to this thread only. 

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Jeffro

Ok I will take the first Shot!   Let me know if you need more than just the pics!  But you did not state any other rules so here you go!!!

OH AND Thanks!!!


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Jeffro said:


> Ok I will take the first Shot! Let me know if you need more than just the pics! But you did not state any other rules so here you go!!!
> 
> OH AND Thanks!!!


 
good 

-very good comp (subject placed off center)
-exposure is right on 
-very nice DOF
-very good detail
-low noise

nit

-dark object bottom right is a bit of a distraction
-pulley could use a tad contrast and color boost

tweak 

-cropped a little off the right of the photo to get rid 
of the dark object (distraction)

-used midtone slder in (levels) to darken the photo a tad, this
will add a bit of color and contrast to the pulley

-added a tad of USM (sharpening) R=0.7 A=100 T=0 to get over 
the AA filter

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Yemme

Ahhhh...Another one... I'll be right back...


----------



## Yemme

Ok... lot of issues with this image.  Would love to see what you can do.








Thanks in advance  :hug::


----------



## gregie27

hi dwayne,

i just notice you tweak the midtones to add contrast. what do you think of instead of midtones adjustments, we tweak the curves slider giving a very very slim S to add contrast? i love the pulley pic!

much respect,
karlo


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

gregie27 said:


> hi dwayne,
> 
> i just notice you tweak the midtones to add contrast. what do you think of instead of midtones adjustments, we tweak the curves slider giving a very very slim S to add contrast? i love the pulley pic!
> 
> much respect,
> karlo


 
Yep that will work for sure. Also adding a tad of USM acts a mild contrast booster as that is what it is based on. Thanks again.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Yemme said:


> Ok... lot of issues with this image. Would love to see what you can do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance :hug::


 
good

-great light, lines and shadows

nit

-comp is a tad busy (and is taking away the great light and shadow 
elements in the photo)

-photo could use an artistic filter to spruce it up a bit (personal choice)

tweak

-straightened the iron frames

-cropped the photo tighter to get rid of the clutter and to key in on the
light and shadow elements

-added Orton-effect to spruce up the photo (personal choice)

Orton-effect

1-use midtone slider in (levels) to darken the photo
2-add gaussian blur so photo goes very blurry
3-go into blending mode and select (multiply)
4-readjust sliders in (levels) to set final exposure

-desaturated the colors in the photo (saturation slider)
-added selective color saturation to just the orange safety fence

-added selective gaussain blur to the left of the photo to hide the car
-added a tad of USM (sharpening) as a mild contrast booster

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## lalalala<3life

Hello Dwayne!

Wow what you did in the last photo was amazing!! I really like the way it looks after the edit. Ok so I have a photo that I would like to see what you can do with. I think the photo is pretty good,but it (of course as always) could be better. I think its kinda bright. I can't wait to see what suggestions and things you have for it. Thank you


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

lalalala<3life said:


> Hello Dwayne!
> 
> Wow what you did in the last photo was amazing!! I really like the way it looks after the edit. Ok so I have a photo that I would like to see what you can do with. I think the photo is pretty good,but it (of course as always) could be better. I think its kinda bright. I can't wait to see what suggestions and things you have for it. Thank you


 
good

-great and important insect
-exposure is very good
-good contrast 
-very good detail
-well lit subject

nit

-the comp (subject is placed on center)
 -the colors (yellows) seem a tad over (red channel clipped in the histogram) 
 -subject could be a tad closer to the viewer to show more of the detail

tweak 

-cropped the photo so subject is to 1/3 rule and a tighter crop so subject
fills more of the frame to see the details better

-desaturated the colors until red channel is not clipped
-lightened (dodge) the center (green) part of the flower
-darkened (burn) the bee's shadow

-added a tad selective USM (sharpening) to just the eyes and 
thorax of the bee

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Ebag17

I'm always interested in learning new ways to edit photos. I'd like to see what you do.


----------



## lalalala<3life

Thank you! That was very interesting for me to see. What editing program do you use? Photoshop? If so do you use the newest version? 

I have another photo for you to c&c and change. It's a photo I took when I was doing a photo shoot of my friend. I have always been interested to see how photographers get those really AMAZINGLY lit and colored photos. I was never sure if it's actually setting the camera and lens certain ways or if some of it was the editing done after? Maybe this will help solve some of my wondering. Thank you in advance! I love what you do and hope to be able to edit like you someday!


----------



## bmrust

Dwayne -

The edits you have done look great!  Here is a photo I took recently that I really like.  However, I know there are things that could be done to it.  I am new to photography, so I don't have the pp-eye yet.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Ebag17 said:


> I'm always interested in learning new ways to edit photos. I'd like to see what you do.


 
good

-amazing place
-great clouds and water reflection
-good comp (the 50/50 works here)
-good highlight control (no clipping)

nit

-photo has a slight tilt to the left when placed on a grid

-photo is dull and lacks contrast and color (due to white and black points
not being set) still room left in the histogram

-sensor dust in top left of photo (sky)
-photo is a tad soft

tweak

-straightened the photo 

-set white point off one of the clouds and set black point off the shadow
in the rightside of the shoreline (to improve contrast and color)

-lightened (dodge) the tree line on the right were the light is falling on it
-healed out the sensor dust in the sky top left

-added a tad more contrast boost (global)
-added a tad of global USM (sharpening) to get over the AA filter

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Jeffro

Hey I have the "Pulley Pic"   Wanted to say thank you for looking at and appreciate your response!  

Never noticed the round thing on the right!!!


----------



## UUilliam

lalalala<3life said:


> Thank you! That was very interesting for me to see. What editing program do you use? Photoshop? If so do you use the newest version?
> 
> I have another photo for you to c&c and change. It's a photo I took when I was doing a photo shoot of my friend. I have always been interested to see how photographers get those really AMAZINGLY lit and colored photos. I was never sure if it's actually setting the camera and lens certain ways or if some of it was the editing done after? Maybe this will help solve some of my wondering. Thank you in advance! I love what you do and hope to be able to edit like you someday!



I hope you dont mind but i done a little... (technically speaking) edit
this is a great model.
Ill leave the C&C to the topic OP




I have the .PSD with 19 layers... i just noticed banding in the blur though :S most likely cause jpeg compression

here is an second edit:





I think i might be pping too much...

Basically what i done:

opened image
Create new layer, Select clone tool, Check Sample all layers, Clean up the face and fore head of spots, dark areas and hairs
Create new layer, Apply image (Image > apply image) then used the liquify tool to thin her arm and nose, I used the bloat tool to make her lips full and make her eyes larger
Used the twirl tool to shape the corner of her lips and fix her eye position a little
New layer > Apply image
Duplicate image, Clone above the model (fill the layer with the back ground) then lens blur it beyond recognition.
Mask it to show only the model (this is where i got the halo from...)
Apply image
duplicate image 2 times
to the 1st duplicate: Guassian blur until skin is silk smooth, mask the gausian blur so it only affects the skin and clothes / anything else you want smooth (looks very fake this part)
Dodge, burn and sponge tool as needed.
2nd duplicate: Lower the fill  and the opacity to get some texture back in the skin and clothes (this brings back the reality) or you can mask out w/e you wanna keep smooth.

Lighting and colour toning:

Black to white gradient map on softlight at opacity 20%
Purple green orange gradient map on softlight at 40%
Curves: use the eye dropper tools to select white point, grey and dark (gives a better colour)
photo filter - Sepia at 100% then change opacity to 30%
new layer fill with yellow and set to softlight at  10% opacity
Repeat 3 times with the following colours:
Blue, Red, green (blue and red being 20% opacity)
Create a new layer, Fill with black, set to softlight and choose a soft brush with white colour and click above your focal point (click it a few times for a hard light, i prefer the fresnel look)

External plugin actions:
new layer, apply image, Skin tune and choose one you like...
new layer, Apply image, nik soft sharpener, mask out whatever you dont want sharpened
new layer, fill with black set to softlight then change opacity until it looks good (just darkens the image) Edit 1 doesn't have this  layer and edit 2 is too stron (100%, 60% is efficient)


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

lalalala<3life said:


> Thank you! That was very interesting for me to see. What editing program do you use? Photoshop? If so do you use the newest version?
> 
> I have another photo for you to c&c and change. It's a photo I took when I was doing a photo shoot of my friend. I have always been interested to see how photographers get those really AMAZINGLY lit and colored photos. I was never sure if it's actually setting the camera and lens certain ways or if some of it was the editing done after? Maybe this will help solve some of my wondering. Thank you in advance! I love what you do and hope to be able to edit like you someday!


 
Usually one photo per photographer please.

good

-beautiful model
-great backdrop
-color, contrast and detail all look good
-great DOF
-exposure at model's face is right on

nit

-model is on center
-to much negative space
-clipped water is a bit of a distraction
-the eyes are a tad dark
-there is a shadow on the left side of the model's face
-model can use some pp touch ups (stray hair etc)
-model is a little to close to the top of the photo (can't fix in pp)

tweak 

-cropped photo so model is off center and to get rid of some of the
negative space (chose a right side comp so I could crop out some
of the clipped water on the right) distraction

-added a tad of soft focus (gaussian blur) to model's face and arm
-lightened (dodge) the model's eyes

-added selective USM (sharpening) to just the model's eyes, lips and hair
-lightened (dodge) the model's hair colored highlights

-lightened (dodge) the shadows on the model's face and some areas of
her shirt

-darkened (burn) the top left of the falls to add contrast between the
model and backdrop

-darkened (burn) the clipped part of the water on the right so it is not
as much of a distraction

-added a tad of selective color saturation to the model's shirt

-healed out some stray hair and freckles on the model's face

PS I use Nikon Capture NX2 software for all of my work but PS will do
all of these tweaks also.

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## TM22

Already edited in Photoshop CS3.


----------



## lalalala<3life

WOW! Thank you both for fixing and editing them. All the pointers were great. I'm going to try and edit like that sometime!


----------



## dmatsui




----------



## Dwayne Oakes

bmrust said:


> Dwayne -
> 
> The edits you have done look great! Here is a photo I took recently that I really like. However, I know there are things that could be done to it. I am new to photography, so I don't have the pp-eye yet.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Thanks for the comments ! I am glad I can help.

good

-good eye (one spike is raised) different than the others, keep that in
mind for future photos (things that are out of place) it will pay off

-good contrast and detail
-exposure is right on
-the shallow DOF works here
-the comp is ok (good choice for vertical)

nit

-the colors are a tad on the orange side (personal choice) the red 
channel is clipped

tweak 

-switched photo to black and white (personal choice) bw excells at showing
textures, rocks etc

-added a tad of global contrast boost

-lightened (dodge) part of the rail to add some light drama
-darkened (burn) the rocks in the top left to add some light drama

-added a tad of selective USM (sharpening) to just the areas that
are in focus (spikes and part of the rail) to get over the AA filter

-healed out the stray grass

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Gadgetx23

Hey Dwayne-
Glad to see you started another thread like this. I really enjoyed following your last one. I'd like to see what you would do with this photo. Thanks in advance!

Original:





Modified:


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

TM22 said:


> Already edited in Photoshop CS3.


 

Evenknow there is slight clipping, this photo is both artistic and
technically sound. Great job ! No nits or pp needed. The subject
matter might not be that interesting to some but the slope comp 
gives this photo a nice artistic look.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

dmatsui said:


>


 
Great comp and quality to this photo, another technically flawless photo.
Great job ! No nits or pp needed.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Gadgetx23 said:


> Hey Dwayne-
> Glad to see you started another thread like this. I really enjoyed following your last one. I'd like to see what you would do with this photo. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Original:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modified:


 
Thanks for the comments ! I am glad I can help.

It just goes to show you how powerful composition is. Your first photo 
went from a snapshot photo to a great artistic piece of work in just one simple off center crop. Great job !
Here are two tweaked photos, your black and white one and a desaturated one.

You just desaturate the colors using the global saturation slider then use
selective color saturation in this case the shirt and popcan. Both versions
I have added a tad of contrast boost and USM (sharpening) to get over the AA filter.

Also I cropped a little off the top of your photo to make it more of a 4x6
format photo.

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## rcsmyth

I really enjoy looking at all your edits its amazing how much it can change an image im  new at photography and dont do any pp work yet so its really great that you show us what can be done. Once i get my self some software i look forward to learning the techniques you are showing. 
Thanks Ryan 

If you cpould take a look at this one for me I dont seem to be able to get the results I'm looking for when I try b&w





Thanks again


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

rcsmyth said:


> I really enjoy looking at all your edits its amazing how much it can change an image im new at photography and dont do any pp work yet so its really great that you show us what can be done. Once i get my self some software i look forward to learning the techniques you are showing.
> Thanks Ryan
> 
> If you cpould take a look at this one for me I dont seem to be able to get the results I'm looking for when I try b&w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again


 
Hi Ryan,

Thank you very much for the comments, I appreciate it ! I am gald you like the edits.

good 

-good comp (good FG placement which gives the photo good depth)
-nice shadows
-low noise and no sensor dust (sky)
-good detail (can see the fishing line)

nit

-photo is a tad underexposed (still room left on the histogram)
-photo is a tad flat (lacks contrast)

tweak 

-in (levels) I moved the white point slider over to take up the space
still left in the histogram to improve overall exposure

-added a tad of contrast boost

-no USM (sharpening) needed

PS Here is a great gem for editing software that most people don't
know about. It was my first software I learned on before switching
to Nikon Capture NX2.

PhotoImpact X3 - Photo Editing

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Yemme

Mr. Oakes... You are the man! :hug::


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Yemme said:


> Mr. Oakes... You are the man! :hug::


 
Thank you very much Yemme for the kind words !

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Nikoncs4

You are my Idol DWayne! My future goal is to edit photos as naturally as you do. Here is a photo I took that feel the colors are a bit off, I can't quite find the right ones. Please help!
Original





Tweaked


----------



## Gadgetx23

Dwayne Oakes said:


> Thanks for the comments ! I am glad I can help.
> 
> It just goes to show you how powerful composition is. Your first photo
> went from a snapshot photo to a great artistic piece of work in just one simple off center crop. Great job !
> Here are two tweaked photos, your black and white one and a desaturated one.
> 
> You just desaturate the colors using the global saturation slider then use
> selective color saturation in this case the shirt and popcan. Both versions
> I have added a tad of contrast boost and USM (sharpening) to get over the AA filter.
> 
> Also I cropped a little off the top of your photo to make it more of a 4x6
> format photo.
> 
> Hope this helps and thanks for posting.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Dwayne Oakes


 
Nice improvement on the b&w; LOVE the desaturated version! Thank you very much Dwayne!


----------



## Shetland-Kat

Id love to attach a photo but i cant seem to find a way of attaching it? Can anyone help? It says at the bottom that i may not post attachments? 

Many thanks.


----------



## rock1424

This is awesome. I would greatly appreciate if you could take the time to offer C&C, and also work you magic on this one. This is straight out of the camera. I have just started using/attempting to learn NX2, so I am excited to see what you can do, and how you do it. Thanks a million++


----------



## Mazzarooney

I am just starting out and would love to learn a few things.  This photo was taken at a park and I was obviously behind glass!!!  What can I do to enhance this image?






Taken with a SONY DSLR A200
On Auto, F/5.6 ISO 400

Do you need any more info?


----------



## Shetland-Kat

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3455/3790111112_d08361c450_b.jpg

I think i understand now. I would love to see what you do with this. I am extremely new to it all and have just started experimenting with photoshop CS.

Looking forward to seeing what you do!!
Kat


----------



## marp

Hi, I really like your PP and wonder, what you can do with this one. It is straight out of the camera.






I tried some PP myself and ended up with this.






Thank you very much for your help and suggestions.


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Nikoncs4 said:


> You are my Idol DWayne! My future goal is to edit photos as naturally as you do. Here is a photo I took that feel the colors are a bit off, I can't quite find the right ones. Please help!
> Original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweaked


 
Thank you very much for the comments, I really appreciate it !!

Here are two versions, both are tweaked the same just one is cropped
tighter for a different look and I healed out half the pole in the center of
the tighter cropped version so it is less of a distraction.

good

-very good comp (main boat placed off center)
-good contrast and detail
-very good DOF
-exposure is right on (some clipping but is typical in harsh light)
-low noise

nit

-photo could use a slight tilt to the roght to straighten the pole
-photo could use a tad of color boost

tweak

-straightened the photo so main pole it straight (not worried about
the shoreline as it has a natural curve to it)

-used selective contrast and lightened (dodge) the main boat and dock
water reflections

-lightened (dodge) the reflected light (sparkle) on the back of the 
main boat

-added a tad of global contrast boost
-added a tad of global color boost
-added a tad of global USM (sharpening) to get over the AA filter

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## manaheim

^^^ waaaaaaaaait a sec... are you really quoting _yourself_ in your .sig?



Wow.

Ok, back to your regularly scheduled photo editing.


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

rock1424 said:


> This is awesome. I would greatly appreciate if you could take the time to offer C&C, and also work you magic on this one. This is straight out of the camera. I have just started using/attempting to learn NX2, so I am excited to see what you can do, and how you do it. Thanks a million++


 
good

-amazing place
-very good comp
-exposure is right on
-great DOF
-nice vivid colors

nit

-WB is a tad on the cool side (blue color cast) personal choice
-photo is a tad flat (lacks contrast)
-photo is a tad soft

tweak

-set WB a tad warmer to get rid of the blue color cast (personal choice)
-made photo darker to start with so the (dodge) steps stand out more

FG
-lightened (dodge) the evergreens in the water reflection (left)
-lightened (dodge) the mountain peak in the water reflection
-lightened (dodge) the clouds in the water reflection

MG
-lightened (dodge) the evergreens highlights on the left
-lightened (dodge) the little brown grass patch in the center

-added a tad of selective color saturation to just the dried out evergreen

BG
-lightened (dodge) the mountain treeline on the left
-lightened (dodge) the the lit mountain peaks

Global
-added a tad of contrast boost
-added a tad of USM (sharpening) to get over the AA filter

-healed out the stray grass in the bottom right corner

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## rock1424

Dwayne Oakes said:


> good
> 
> -amazing place
> -very good comp
> -exposure is right on
> -great DOF
> -nice vivid colors
> 
> nit
> 
> -WB is a tad on the cool side (blue color cast) personal choice
> -photo is a tad flat (lacks contrast)
> -photo is a tad soft
> 
> tweak
> 
> -set WB a tad warmer to get rid of the blue color cast (personal choice)
> -made photo darker to start with so the (dodge) steps stand out more
> 
> FG
> -lightened (dodge) the evergreens in the water reflection (left)
> -lightened (dodge) the mountain peak in the water reflection
> -lightened (dodge) the clouds in the water reflection
> 
> MG
> -lightened (dodge) the evergreens highlights on the left
> -lightened (dodge) the little brown grass patch in the center
> 
> -added a tad of selective color saturation to just the dried out evergreen
> 
> BG
> -lightened (dodge) the mountain treeline on the left
> -lightened (dodge) the the lit mountain peaks
> 
> Global
> -added a tad of contrast boost
> -added a tad of USM (sharpening) to get over the AA filter
> 
> -healed out the stray grass in the bottom right corner
> 
> Hope this helps and thanks for posting.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Dwayne Oakes


 

Thanks for the tips, I had attempted some global sharpening and contrast adjustments, but I had overdone them a bit. I now have a good idea where they need to be. I also like the local lightening or dodging adjustments. I think you stated in an earlier post that you were using NX2. If so, did you use the color point tool for the local lightening adjustments? 
Thanks again, I really appreciate you taking your time for this.


----------



## NateS

I'd like to see what you can do with the one below.  I really struggle with getting good landscapes and always seem to overedit them.....not sure how to get around that.  I'd like to hear your thoughts on this shot as well as how you'd edit it....I've posted the SOOC version for you.


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

rock1424 said:


> Dwayne Oakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> good
> 
> -amazing place
> -very good comp
> -exposure is right on
> -great DOF
> -nice vivid colors
> 
> nit
> 
> -WB is a tad on the cool side (blue color cast) personal choice
> -photo is a tad flat (lacks contrast)
> -photo is a tad soft
> 
> tweak
> 
> -set WB a tad warmer to get rid of the blue color cast (personal choice)
> -made photo darker to start with so the (dodge) steps stand out more
> 
> FG
> -lightened (dodge) the evergreens in the water reflection (left)
> -lightened (dodge) the mountain peak in the water reflection
> -lightened (dodge) the clouds in the water reflection
> 
> MG
> -lightened (dodge) the evergreens highlights on the left
> -lightened (dodge) the little brown grass patch in the center
> 
> -added a tad of selective color saturation to just the dried out evergreen
> 
> BG
> -lightened (dodge) the mountain treeline on the left
> -lightened (dodge) the the lit mountain peaks
> 
> Global
> -added a tad of contrast boost
> -added a tad of USM (sharpening) to get over the AA filter
> 
> -healed out the stray grass in the bottom right corner
> 
> Hope this helps and thanks for posting.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Dwayne Oakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips, I had attempted some global sharpening and contrast adjustments, but I had overdone them a bit. I now have a good idea where they need to be. I also like the local lightening or dodging adjustments. I think you stated in an earlier post that you were using NX2. If so, did you use the color point tool for the local lightening adjustments?
> Thanks again, I really appreciate you taking your time for this.
Click to expand...

 
No problem, I am glad I could help. Yes I use the color point tool
(U-point technology) no layers for most of my tweaks. Very simple to use but
a very powerful editing tool, your computer mouse will now become an artist paint brush.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Mazzarooney said:


> I am just starting out and would love to learn a few things. This photo was taken at a park and I was obviously behind glass!!! What can I do to enhance this image?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken with a SONY DSLR A200
> On Auto, F/5.6 ISO 400
> 
> Do you need any more info?


 
Nope I am good on the info, but thanks.

good

-amazing animals
-great comp 
-great capture

nit

-white and black point not set (still room left on the histogram)
-photo is flat (lacks contrast)
-photo lacks color vibrance
-photo is a tad noisy

tweak

-set the black and white points off the tigers stripes
-added a tad of global contrast boost

-added selective color saturation to just the orange fur of all the tigers
and the moss on the wall and moss on the rock in the FG

-put the photo through NR software
-added a tad of selective USM (sharpening) to all of the tigers faces and
to the rock in center FG

-healed out all the brick mortar and steel channel on the wall (left)
-healed out some stray grass in the bottom right corner 

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Shetland-Kat said:


> I think i understand now. I would love to see what you do with this. I am extremely new to it all and have just started experimenting with photoshop CS.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what you do!!
> Kat


 
Hi Kat,

Great seascape !

good

-amazing place
-great comp (1/3 rule,sky vs land)
-nice color (blues) and contrast
-low noise and no sensor dust

nit

-lens barrel distortion (cuvre in the horizon) typical at wideangle
-photo has a slight tilt to the left when placed on a grid
-dark shadow (rockface)

tweak

-used lens distortion tool to fix the curve in the horizon
-straightened the photo

-lightened (dodge) the shadow in the rockface

-added selective color saturation to just the orange iron deposits
in the rockface, grass on top of the rockface flat and the little
turquesa color area in the sea in the bottom left corner

-added a tad of global contrast boost
-added a tad global USM (sharpening) to get over the AA filter

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Peter_pan91

I don't want to troll this thread but boy the tiger photo has to be the most depressing and sad image i have seen in a long time. The way they are cornered agaist that cement wall is just heartbreaking, no offense to who took the picture but this is the way i feel when i look at it, i mean, poor things, they look SOO bored and unhappy..

Peter


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Peter_pan91 said:


> I don't want to troll this thread but boy the tiger photo has to be the most depressing and sad image i have seen in a long time. The way they are cornered agaist that cement wall is just heartbreaking, no offense to who took the picture but this is the way i feel when i look at it, i mean, poor things, they look SOO bored and unhappy..
> 
> Peter


 
I got more of a cute and beautiful take from this photo. But I guess thats
the nature of perception, eveyones is different. Who knows what they are
feeling at that moment, for all we know it is just nap time.

That said I am not a big fan of zoos. I understand the benefits of zoos,
employment, zoology study, public viewing of rare animals, endangered
species saving etc.

I believe most of the time zoo animals are well cared for and there keepers
adore them. The issue for me is not the living conditions but the fact that
each animal has been created to play a role in the natural world, to keep a
balance if you will and when they are in zoos there are not fulfilling there role 
on the planet for which they were created for (a purpose).

Those stripes on the tiger were created for a reason, the hearing
of the tiger, 5 times greater than a human for a reason. The other issue
for me is in my opinion zoos are like a band aid for endagered speices
and we are not getting to the root of the problem which is habitat loss.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Mazzarooney

Peter_pan91 said:


> I don't want to troll this thread but boy the tiger photo has to be the most depressing and sad image i have seen in a long time. The way they are cornered agaist that cement wall is just heartbreaking, no offense to who took the picture but this is the way i feel when i look at it, i mean, poor things, they look SOO bored and unhappy..
> 
> Peter


 
I have lots of shots previous to this one where they were playing, then they went over to Mum for a cuddle and fell asleep.


----------



## Mazzarooney

Dwayne Oakes said:


> Mazzarooney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am just starting out and would love to learn a few things. This photo was taken at a park and I was obviously behind glass!!! What can I do to enhance this image?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken with a SONY DSLR A200
> On Auto, F/5.6 ISO 400
> 
> Do you need any more info?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope I am good on the info, but thanks.
> 
> good
> 
> -amazing animals
> -great comp
> -great capture
> 
> nit
> 
> -white and black point not set (still room left on the histogram)
> -photo is flat (lacks contrast)
> -photo lacks color vibrance
> -photo is a tad noisy
> 
> tweak
> 
> -set the black and white points off the tigers stripes
> -added a tad of global contrast boost
> 
> -added selective color saturation to just the orange fur of all the tigers
> and the moss on the wall and moss on the rock in the FG
> 
> -put the photo through NR software
> -added a tad of selective USM (sharpening) to all of the tigers faces and
> to the rock in center FG
> 
> -healed out all the brick mortar and steel channel on the wall (left)
> -healed out some stray grass in the bottom right corner
> 
> Hope this helps and thanks for posting.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Dwayne Oakes
Click to expand...

 
WOW!!!  You are the man!! Thanks so much, looks like I have opened a can of worms with this shot!!!!!

Please could you give me some advice on which software you would recommend.

Many thanks


----------



## Annamas

I love the colours in this photo, and it's been critiqued on the beginner boards.  Love to see what you could do with it.

Not sure how many photo's your up to, but if you've reached your limit, thats cool and I understand completly.

Thanks again for anything you can teach me.


----------



## Shetland-Kat

Thanks very much!!  What you have done on all the photos is very impressive!!! I have adope photoshop CS - could i have done what you did by myself?  I guess if i google the techniques you mentioned then i can try to work it out myself?? I am eager to improve my shots.  I have many that you might call 'flat' and i dont really know how to improve them. What you did with the tigers was amazing! I see what you mean about the curve - that line in the rocks is usually straight? Is there anyway i can make it straight again???

Thanks so much for taking the time to help us!!!
Kat




Dwayne Oakes said:


> Shetland-Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i understand now. I would love to see what you do with this. I am extremely new to it all and have just started experimenting with photoshop CS.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what you do!!
> Kat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kat,
> 
> Great seascape !
> 
> good
> 
> -amazing place
> -great comp (1/3 rule,sky vs land)
> -nice color (blues) and contrast
> -low noise and no sensor dust
> 
> nit
> 
> -lens barrel distortion (cuvre in the horizon) typical at wideangle
> -photo has a slight tilt to the left when placed on a grid
> -dark shadow (rockface)
> 
> tweak
> 
> -used lens distortion tool to fix the curve in the horizon
> -straightened the photo
> 
> -lightened (dodge) the shadow in the rockface
> 
> -added selective color saturation to just the orange iron deposits
> in the rockface, grass on top of the rockface flat and the little
> turquesa color area in the sea in the bottom left corner
> 
> -added a tad of global contrast boost
> -added a tad global USM (sharpening) to get over the AA filter
> 
> Hope this helps and thanks for posting.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Dwayne Oakes
Click to expand...


----------



## Peter_pan91

Mazzarooney said:


> I have lots of shots previous to this one where they were playing, then they went over to Mum for a cuddle and fell asleep.



Like i said, this is what i get from this singular picture, it is very personal and subjective,i am not criticizing the photographer, i justed wanted to point out my opinion.

take care,


 peter


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Shetland-Kat said:


> Thanks very much!! What you have done on all the photos is very impressive!!! I have adope photoshop CS - could i have done what you did by myself? I guess if i google the techniques you mentioned then i can try to work it out myself?? I am eager to improve my shots. I have many that you might call 'flat' and i dont really know how to improve them. What you did with the tigers was amazing! I see what you mean about the curve - that line in the rocks is usually straight? Is there anyway i can make it straight again???
> 
> Thanks so much for taking the time to help us!!!
> Kat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwayne Oakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shetland-Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i understand now. I would love to see what you do with this. I am extremely new to it all and have just started experimenting with photoshop CS.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what you do!!
> Kat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kat,
> 
> Great seascape !
> 
> good
> 
> -amazing place
> -great comp (1/3 rule,sky vs land)
> -nice color (blues) and contrast
> -low noise and no sensor dust
> 
> nit
> 
> -lens barrel distortion (cuvre in the horizon) typical at wideangle
> -photo has a slight tilt to the left when placed on a grid
> -dark shadow (rockface)
> 
> tweak
> 
> -used lens distortion tool to fix the curve in the horizon
> -straightened the photo
> 
> -lightened (dodge) the shadow in the rockface
> 
> -added selective color saturation to just the orange iron deposits
> in the rockface, grass on top of the rockface flat and the little
> turquesa color area in the sea in the bottom left corner
> 
> -added a tad of global contrast boost
> -added a tad global USM (sharpening) to get over the AA filter
> 
> Hope this helps and thanks for posting.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Dwayne Oakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 
Hi Kat,

Thank you very much for the kind words !

For sure you can do your these tweaks your self ! PS CS will do all these
tweaks no problem. But your are right if there is any terms you are not
familiar with just google them lots of info on all these terms and how to
use them (tutorials)

Learn the terms in step form or one at a time. Then go into your help
section menu in your software to find out how to use each tool. Practice
that tool untill you get good at using it on your photos then move on to
the next term etc. So here is a list of terms for study that are used most.

-cropping tool and cropping tighter to get rid of clutter
-1/3 rule compositions
-setting the black and white points
-histogram (exposures)
-clipped highlights
-straightening photo tool with the aid of a grid (also camera grid)
-fixing lens barrel distortion 
-using levels and curves
-global vs local (selective) adjustment editing
-dodge and burn (very powerful technique)
-color saturation and contrast adjustments
-healing out or cloning out
-USM (sharpening) and artifacts
-U-point technology for Nikon users
-white balance 
-color cast problems
-EXIF data
-jpeg, TIFF and RAW file formats
-digital noise and third party NR software

That should keep everyone busy for awhlie. Remember don't let all this
overwhelm you. Take one term at a time learn and practice it untill you 
get good at it then move on to the next.

PS If you are shooting at 18mm try shooting at 24mm in the field. You
will loose some wideangle but it should fix the lens barrel distortion Kat.
Everything in photography is a trade off.

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Peter_pan91 said:


> Mazzarooney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lots of shots previous to this one where they were playing, then they went over to Mum for a cuddle and fell asleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said, this is what i get from this singular picture, it is very personal and subjective,i am not criticizing the photographer, i justed wanted to point out my opinion.
> 
> take care,
> 
> 
> peter
Click to expand...

 
No problem Peter, at the end of the day I think most of us would rather
see the big cats stay in the wild. Back to editing.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Mazzarooney said:


> Dwayne Oakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mazzarooney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am just starting out and would love to learn a few things. This photo was taken at a park and I was obviously behind glass!!! What can I do to enhance this image?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken with a SONY DSLR A200
> On Auto, F/5.6 ISO 400
> 
> Do you need any more info?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope I am good on the info, but thanks.
> 
> good
> 
> -amazing animals
> -great comp
> -great capture
> 
> nit
> 
> -white and black point not set (still room left on the histogram)
> -photo is flat (lacks contrast)
> -photo lacks color vibrance
> -photo is a tad noisy
> 
> tweak
> 
> -set the black and white points off the tigers stripes
> -added a tad of global contrast boost
> 
> -added selective color saturation to just the orange fur of all the tigers
> and the moss on the wall and moss on the rock in the FG
> 
> -put the photo through NR software
> -added a tad of selective USM (sharpening) to all of the tigers faces and
> to the rock in center FG
> 
> -healed out all the brick mortar and steel channel on the wall (left)
> -healed out some stray grass in the bottom right corner
> 
> Hope this helps and thanks for posting.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Dwayne Oakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW!!! You are the man!! Thanks so much, looks like I have opened a can of worms with this shot!!!!!
> 
> Please could you give me some advice on which software you would recommend.
> 
> Many thanks
Click to expand...

 
For beginners, I still think this software is the best bang for your buck.
Then if you decide you like photography and are going to stay with
it long term you can purchase the more expensive software on the
market in the future.

This software will just about do any tweak.

PhotoImpact X3 - Photo Editing

For Nikon users Nikon Capture NX2 wins hands down because of the
U-point technology (simple one click tweaks) and the NEF (Raw) file format
Nikon uses in there DSLR cameras go together and works very well.

Nikon | Imaging Products | CaptureNX2

Hope this helps.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

marp said:


> Hi, I really like your PP and wonder, what you can do with this one. It is straight out of the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried some PP myself and ended up with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for your help and suggestions.


 
good

-cool capture (freeze motion)
-great duck and feather pattern
-exposure is right on
-very good detail (feathers)
-nice natural colors (first version)
-good contrast

nit

-the comp (subject is on center)

-in your second version, healing out the stray grass might be a bit
better option than cropping it out, there are some great elements in this
photo, the underwater rock etc, other than that a very good capture

Here are some tweaks that might spruce the photo up a bit.

-cropped the photo so subject is placed off center

-darkened the photo using the midtone slider in (levels) so the
(dodge) areas will stand out more

-desaturated the colors as darkening the photo will put the colors over

-lightened (dodge) some parts of the water
-lightened (dodge) the underwater rock
-lightened (dodge) the little single splash of water behind the duck
-lightened (dodge) the white spot on the tail feather
-lightened (dodge) the duck itself

-added selective color saturation to the green moss on the wall
and green area in the water in the bottom left

-added selective USM (sharpening) to just the feather area and
underwater rock

-healed out all the stray grass

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

NateS said:


> I'd like to see what you can do with the one below. I really struggle with getting good landscapes and always seem to overedit them.....not sure how to get around that. I'd like to hear your thoughts on this shot as well as how you'd edit it....I've posted the SOOC version for you.


 
good

-very nice comp
-cool FG
-exposure is right on 
-good DOF
-nice natural colors
-good contrast

nit

-FG could be enhanced a tad to bring out the underwater grass
-photo is a tad soft
-stray leaves in top left corner could be healed out

tweak

-used the (selection gradient tool) in Nikon NX2 it is kind of like a digital
neutral desity filter and selected the lower half of the photo, used the
midtone slider in (levels) to darken just the lower half of the photo (water)

-used selective color saturation to just the underwater grass
-used selective color saturation to just the yellow leaves in the far right

-darkened (burn) the large tree trunk in the top left
-added a tad of global USM (shparpening) to get over the AA filter

-healed out the stray leaves in the top left

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Annamas said:


> I love the colours in this photo, and it's been critiqued on the beginner boards. Love to see what you could do with it.
> 
> Not sure how many photo's your up to, but if you've reached your limit, thats cool and I understand completly.
> 
> Thanks again for anything you can teach me.


 
A technically flawless photo ! No nits or pp needed. Great Job !

PS This is a great example of the 1/3 rule comp does not work for
every photo. The 50/50 comp works the best here.

Thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

I think last rough count is 15 c&c done. Lot of c&c spots left (20) if
anyone is interested.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Peter_pan91

Might as well, here is another photo for wich i have mixed feelings, i'm missing something:









Peter


----------



## Mazzarooney

Dwayne Oakes said:


> Mazzarooney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwayne Oakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope I am good on the info, but thanks.
> 
> good
> 
> -amazing animals
> -great comp
> -great capture
> 
> nit
> 
> -white and black point not set (still room left on the histogram)
> -photo is flat (lacks contrast)
> -photo lacks color vibrance
> -photo is a tad noisy
> 
> tweak
> 
> -set the black and white points off the tigers stripes
> -added a tad of global contrast boost
> 
> -added selective color saturation to just the orange fur of all the tigers
> and the moss on the wall and moss on the rock in the FG
> 
> -put the photo through NR software
> -added a tad of selective USM (sharpening) to all of the tigers faces and
> to the rock in center FG
> 
> -healed out all the brick mortar and steel channel on the wall (left)
> -healed out some stray grass in the bottom right corner
> 
> Hope this helps and thanks for posting.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Dwayne Oakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!! You are the man!! Thanks so much, looks like I have opened a can of worms with this shot!!!!!
> 
> Please could you give me some advice on which software you would recommend.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For beginners, I still think this software is the best bang for your buck.
> Then if you decide you like photography and are going to stay with
> it long term you can purchase the more expensive software on the
> market in the future.
> 
> This software will just about do any tweak.
> 
> PhotoImpact X3 - Photo Editing
> 
> For Nikon users Nikon Capture NX2 wins hands down because of the
> U-point technology (simple one click tweaks) and the NEF (Raw) file format
> Nikon uses in there DSLR cameras go together and works very well.
> 
> Nikon | Imaging Products | CaptureNX2
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Dwayne Oakes
Click to expand...

 
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## marp

Dwayne Oakes said:


> marp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I really like your PP and wonder, what you can do with this one. It is straight out of the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for your help and suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good
> 
> -cool capture (freeze motion)
> -great duck and feather pattern
> -exposure is right on
> -very good detail (feathers)
> -nice natural colors (first version)
> -good contrast
> 
> nit
> 
> -the comp (subject is on center)
> 
> -in your second version, healing out the stray grass might be a bit
> better option than cropping it out, there are some great elements in this
> photo, the underwater rock etc, other than that a very good capture
> 
> Here are some tweaks that might spruce the photo up a bit.
> 
> -cropped the photo so subject is placed off center
> 
> -darkened the photo using the midtone slider in (levels) so the
> (dodge) areas will stand out more
> 
> -desaturated the colors as darkening the photo will put the colors over
> 
> -lightened (dodge) some parts of the water
> -lightened (dodge) the underwater rock
> -lightened (dodge) the little single splash of water behind the duck
> -lightened (dodge) the white spot on the tail feather
> -lightened (dodge) the duck itself
> 
> -added selective color saturation to the green moss on the wall
> and green area in the water in the bottom left
> 
> -added selective USM (sharpening) to just the feather area and
> underwater rock
> 
> -healed out all the stray grass
> 
> Hope this helps and thanks for posting.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Dwayne Oakes
Click to expand...


Thank you very much for your help. You actually saw more details in the photo than I saw. And made good use of them. I think I should pay more attention to details. 
Also, I am not good in using those local tweaks, but now I see, I'll have to learn it. 
Thank you for showing me the right way.


----------



## Jeffro

I was one of the first to post in here would it be ok for me to post another Photo?


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Peter_pan91 said:


> Might as well, here is another photo for wich i have mixed feelings, i'm missing something:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter


 
Great photo Peter !

good

-great timing
-great comp (nice curves that leads the eye nicely)
-the right choice for black and white (lots of textures)
-good black and white treatment
-exposure is right on
-very good highlight control
-great DOF

nit

-the bright white patches in the MG are a bit of a distraction
-the pole has a slight tilt to the left (could be natural)

tweak

-straightened the photo but lost some of the crop but I think it is 
worth it

-lightened (dodge) the sign
-lightened (dodge) the shadow under the overhang

-added a tad of global USM (sharpening) to get over the AA filter
-no contrast boost needed

-healed out the two bright white spots in the MG

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Mazzarooney said:


> Dwayne Oakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mazzarooney said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!! You are the man!! Thanks so much, looks like I have opened a can of worms with this shot!!!!!
> 
> Please could you give me some advice on which software you would recommend.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For beginners, I still think this software is the best bang for your buck.
> Then if you decide you like photography and are going to stay with
> it long term you can purchase the more expensive software on the
> market in the future.
> 
> This software will just about do any tweak.
> 
> PhotoImpact X3 - Photo Editing
> 
> For Nikon users Nikon Capture NX2 wins hands down because of the
> U-point technology (simple one click tweaks) and the NEF (Raw) file format
> Nikon uses in there DSLR cameras go together and works very well.
> 
> Nikon | Imaging Products | CaptureNX2
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Dwayne Oakes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice.
Click to expand...

 
No problem, I am glad I coud help.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

marp said:


> Dwayne Oakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I really like your PP and wonder, what you can do with this one. It is straight out of the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for your help and suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good
> 
> -cool capture (freeze motion)
> -great duck and feather pattern
> -exposure is right on
> -very good detail (feathers)
> -nice natural colors (first version)
> -good contrast
> 
> nit
> 
> -the comp (subject is on center)
> 
> -in your second version, healing out the stray grass might be a bit
> better option than cropping it out, there are some great elements in this
> photo, the underwater rock etc, other than that a very good capture
> 
> Here are some tweaks that might spruce the photo up a bit.
> 
> -cropped the photo so subject is placed off center
> 
> -darkened the photo using the midtone slider in (levels) so the
> (dodge) areas will stand out more
> 
> -desaturated the colors as darkening the photo will put the colors over
> 
> -lightened (dodge) some parts of the water
> -lightened (dodge) the underwater rock
> -lightened (dodge) the little single splash of water behind the duck
> -lightened (dodge) the white spot on the tail feather
> -lightened (dodge) the duck itself
> 
> -added selective color saturation to the green moss on the wall
> and green area in the water in the bottom left
> 
> -added selective USM (sharpening) to just the feather area and
> underwater rock
> 
> -healed out all the stray grass
> 
> Hope this helps and thanks for posting.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Dwayne Oakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for your help. You actually saw more details in the photo than I saw. And made good use of them. I think I should pay more attention to details.
> Also, I am not good in using those local tweaks, but now I see, I'll have to learn it.
> Thank you for showing me the right way.
Click to expand...

 
No problem, I am glad I could help. That is half the battle in pp,
is "seeing" the details in the first place then using the different pp
tools to enhance and bring the elements out.

That same "seeing" in pp will help you out in the field when you are
taking photos and looking for subjects to capture. Just keep practicing the
"seeing" of details part and your photographic eye will start to develop
over time.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Jeffro said:


> I was one of the first to post in here would it be ok for me to post another Photo?


 
Hi Jeffro

I tell you what if this thread slows down and goes to page 2 in the forum then by all means
post your second photo as I would gladly c&c your 
work for you. But I want to try to avoid double photo post just to keep
is fare and give everyone a chance at a c&c. Thanks

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Opher

Hello i am a youth leader at my church and take many photos.  This is one i wish had turned out better.  It was before i started educating my self on photography.  Cant seem to make it look better myself so i come to you. (my old camera had a dead pixel on the sensor that is the dot on her face)






(I give an explicit permission to "Dwayne Oakes" to edit this photo)


----------



## Yemme

Hi Mr. Oakes

Is it at all possible for you to edit these images or just one if you can for this person.  

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/173591-great-wall.html#post1671417

I'll post letting him know I posted for him and if he agrees I guess he'll post in here.

I just want him to get in in before your thread is over with.

Thanks
Bye


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Yemme said:


> Hi Mr. Oakes
> 
> Is it at all possible for you to edit these images or just one if you can for this person.
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/173591-great-wall.html#post1671417
> 
> I'll post letting him know I posted for him and if he agrees I guess he'll post in here.
> 
> I just want him to get in in before your thread is over with.
> 
> Thanks
> Bye


 
No problem Yemme I would be glad to c&c his work. Tell him to come
over and post in this thread. One photo only, his choice which one.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Goontz

Hi Dwayne, 
Like I mentioned in my original thread, this was taken several years ago with just a simple point and shoot film camera. At the time I had no interest or knowledge in photography or composition but even still this shot stands out to me for some reason. I now know it's a little overexposed and could be helped a lot in PP, I have just never had any interest to do so until I came across these pictures while looking through old folders the other day. I'm sure your touch will improve it greatly.


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Opher said:


> Hello i am a youth leader at my church and take many photos. This is one i wish had turned out better. It was before i started educating my self on photography. Cant seem to make it look better myself so i come to you. (my old camera had a dead pixel on the sensor that is the dot on her face)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I give an explicit permission to "Dwayne Oakes" to edit this photo)


 
good

-the focus is right on 
-WB (white balance) looks good for (what looks like flourescent lamps)
-exposure is right on 
-good DOF

nit

-red-eye from flash
-photo is busy
-comp would be better in portrait orientation (vertical crop)
-photo has a slight tilt to the left when placed on a grid
-photo is noisy

tweak

-used red-eye control points in Nikon NX2 to reduce the red-eye
-straightened the photo 

-cropped the photo tighter to get rid of the clutter and put the photo in
portrait orientation

-put the photo through NR software
-lightened (dodge) the shadow on the left side of model's face

-added a tad of selective soft-focus (gaussian blur) to just 
the model's face

-added a tad of selective color saturation to just the model's face to
warm the skin tones

-added a tad of global contrast boost

-added a tad of selective USM (sharpening) to just the model's eyes,
lips and hair

-healed out any blemishes on the model's face and the stray camera

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Goontz said:


> Hi Dwayne,
> Like I mentioned in my original thread, this was taken several years ago with just a simple point and shoot film camera. At the time I had no interest or knowledge in photography or composition but even still this shot stands out to me for some reason. I now know it's a little overexposed and could be helped a lot in PP, I have just never had any interest to do so until I came across these pictures while looking through old folders the other day. I'm sure your touch will improve it greatly.


 
good 

-great place
-great comp (tower placed to 1/3 rule)
-nice natural colors
-good DOF

nit

-low quality photo (understandable) the type of camera used

tweak

-went with orton-effect on this one since the photo is to soft anyway
(personal choice) see the second post on how to get the orton look

-desaturated the colors (personal choice)
-added a tad of selective USM (sharpening) to all of the wall and tower

-added a tad of global contrast boost
-added a tad of selective color saturation to the persons shirt in 
the FG lower left

-put the photo through NR software (more for soft effect)

-darkened (burn) the top left BG a tad
-healed out the white spots in the bottom left corner

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Timothy

hey, 

here is one i took, i think it looks alright, just needs to be jazzed up a bit i think






i hope it works


----------



## Opher

Dwayne Oakes said:


> good
> 
> -the focus is right on
> -WB (white balance) looks good for (what looks like flourescent lamps)
> -exposure is right on
> -good DOF
> 
> nit
> 
> -red-eye from flash
> -photo is busy
> -comp would be better in portrait orientation (vertical crop)
> -photo has a slight tilt to the left when placed on a grid
> -photo is noisy
> 
> tweak
> 
> -used red-eye control points in Nikon NX2 to reduce the red-eye
> -straightened the photo
> 
> -cropped the photo tighter to get rid of the clutter and put the photo in
> portrait orientation
> 
> -put the photo through NR software
> -lightened (dodge) the shadow on the left side of model's face
> 
> -added a tad of selective soft-focus (gaussian blur) to just
> the model's face
> 
> -added a tad of selective color saturation to just the model's face to
> warm the skin tones
> 
> -added a tad of global contrast boost
> 
> -added a tad of selective USM (sharpening) to just the model's eyes,
> lips and hair
> 
> -healed out any blemishes on the model's face and the stray camera
> 
> Hope this helps and thanks for posting.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Dwayne Oakes



Thank you it looks great. Do you mind if i ask what software you use?


----------



## Jeffro

Ok Dwayne but I am kinda excited about another one and want to know what you think!!! 

I will be patient!


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Opher said:


> Dwayne Oakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> good
> 
> -the focus is right on
> -WB (white balance) looks good for (what looks like flourescent lamps)
> -exposure is right on
> -good DOF
> 
> nit
> 
> -red-eye from flash
> -photo is busy
> -comp would be better in portrait orientation (vertical crop)
> -photo has a slight tilt to the left when placed on a grid
> -photo is noisy
> 
> tweak
> 
> -used red-eye control points in Nikon NX2 to reduce the red-eye
> -straightened the photo
> 
> -cropped the photo tighter to get rid of the clutter and put the photo in
> portrait orientation
> 
> -put the photo through NR software
> -lightened (dodge) the shadow on the left side of model's face
> 
> -added a tad of selective soft-focus (gaussian blur) to just
> the model's face
> 
> -added a tad of selective color saturation to just the model's face to
> warm the skin tones
> 
> -added a tad of global contrast boost
> 
> -added a tad of selective USM (sharpening) to just the model's eyes,
> lips and hair
> 
> -healed out any blemishes on the model's face and the stray camera
> 
> Hope this helps and thanks for posting.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Dwayne Oakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you it looks great. Do you mind if i ask what software you use?
Click to expand...

 
Thanks for the comments ! I use Nikon Capture NX2 editing software.

Nikon | Imaging Products | CaptureNX2

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Timothy said:


> hey,
> 
> here is one i took, i think it looks alright, just needs to be jazzed up a bit i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope it works


 
good

-very good comp (1/3 rule sky vs land)
-cool watering system
-very good DOF
-good highlight control
-horizon is straight
-low noise and no sensor dust (sky)

nit

-white and black points not set, still room left on the histogram
-photo is a tad flat (lacks contrast)
-photo is a tad soft due to AA filter (normal)
-stray brown patch in the FG and black objects in the MG are
a bit of a distraction

tweak

-cropped the brown patch out in the FG

-set white point off one of the clouds and the black point off the tire 
in the FG

-added a tad of global color saturation
-added a tad of global contrast boost

-lightened (dodge) the shadow in the main tire in the FG
-added a tad of global USM (sharpening) to get over the AA filter

-healed out and stray objects in the FG and MG

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Jeffro said:


> Ok Dwayne but I am kinda excited about another one and want to know what you think!!!
> 
> I will be patient!


 
Thanks Jeffro.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dominantly

Ran it through Topaz to give it some pop....


----------



## Jono

Can you work your magic on this one please chap?


----------



## Dominantly

well, I know he'll give it a good do over, but I thought I would throw out a version. I kept it as natural as I could.


----------



## docphysics

Wow, this is one of the best threads I have ever seen!


----------



## Yemme

Dominantly said:


> well, I know he'll give it a good do over, but I thought I would throw out a version. I kept it as natural as I could.



There are 2 of you on TPF....  We are so lucky!


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Jono said:


> Can you work your magic on this one please chap?


 
good 

-very good comp (good placement of the FG rocks)
-great shutter speed (water motion blur)
-very good highlight control
-contrast, colors and detail all look good
-good DOF

nit

-to many shadows on the left side of photo

tweak

-desaturated the colors (personal choice)

-added selective color saturation to the moss up and down the creek,
the fern plant on the right and the leaves in the upper right corner

-lightened (dodge) the shadows on the left side of the photo

-lightened (dodge) the the light coming through the leaves in the
upper right corner

-lightened (dodge) the underwater rocks in the FG
-lightened (dodge) the some of the whitewater in the FG

-healed out the small amount of sky in top upper right corner

-did not add any USM (sharpening) as the photo looks better with
soft light

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## inTempus

I'm not much of a landscape photographer... but I went on a hike this last weekend and shot this image.






I probably captured too much sky, but I wanted to get it... It was a stunningly beautiful day and the sky against the grass was just too pretty.


----------



## doingcool




----------



## JayClark79

Could you please CC these 2 pictures from my sons Baptism?


----------



## boomer

You have some great edits!

If you have time i would like to get your editing opinion on this shot. I have messed with this shot a lot as the white balance is pretty far off (even had the white balance set to the coldest setting). Here's my try at PP.

Original


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

tharmsen said:


> I'm not much of a landscape photographer... but I went on a hike this last weekend and shot this image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably captured too much sky, but I wanted to get it... It was a stunningly beautiful day and the sky against the grass was just too pretty.


 
This is a good landscape and does not look like a snapshot. Good job !

good

-the comp works here 
-the color, contrast and exposure all look good
-good detail
-good DOF

nit

-the sky is starting to show (posterization) this could be from to far of
a curve adjustment

-photo (clouds) have a slight tilt to the left when placed on a grid

-slight clipping (not a big deal)

tweak 

-went with black and white to add more drama to the photo 
(personal choice)

-straightened the photo
-lightened (dodge) some areas of the photo 
-darkened (burn) the clipped areas

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## dave196

boomer said:


> You have some great edits!
> 
> If you have time i would like to get your editing opinion on this shot. I have messed with this shot a lot as the white balance is pretty far off (even had the white balance set to the coldest setting). Here's my try at PP.
> 
> Original




Hey boomer, good work here. 
Im not much one for C&C, but i thought id give the edit a shot.

Heres my attempt.


----------



## inTempus

Here's my shot at editing the car.


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

doingcool said:


>


 
Great night shot, near perfect. Great job !

Here are some minor tweaks.

tweak

-lightened (dodge) the 7 main lit buildings in the FG and the 2 in the 
BG that have color

-added a tad of global contrast boost
-added a tad of global USM (sharpening) to get over the AA filter

-added a tad of barrel distortion correction

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

JayClark79 said:


> Could you please CC these 2 pictures from my sons Baptism?


 
One photo per photographer please.

good

-comps are good (vertical)
-nice outdoor family portraits
-good light (soft)
-good DOF
-some clipping but exposure is about right

nit

-the tree on the left is a bit of a distraction
-the eyes are a tad dark
-the backgrounds are a tad dark

tweak 

-lightened (dodge) the eyes

-put the photos through NR software not for noise but for
a soft-focus effect

-lightened (dodge) the backgrounds 

-healed out the tree on the left

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dominantly

Yemme said:


> There are 2 of you on TPF....  We are so lucky!


?


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

boomer said:


> You have some great edits!
> 
> If you have time i would like to get your editing opinion on this shot. I have messed with this shot a lot as the white balance is pretty far off (even had the white balance set to the coldest setting). Here's my try at PP.
> 
> Original


 
Thanks for the comments !
Great car shot ! Would make a great car ad.

good

-great lightening backdrop
-great 1/3 rule comp
-exposure is right on 
-great DOF
-good detail

nit

-yellow color cast 

-sewer covers in the FG and the stray street lamp in the top right
are a bit of a distraction

tweak 

-used a (Neutral Control Point) in Nikon NX2 and placed is on a yellow
color cast bush in the far right, this will get rid of any yellow color cast
in the entire photo

-added a tad of global contrast boost
-added a tad of selective color saturation to the rims
-added a tad of selective color saturation to the yellow curb on the right

-lightened (dodge) the lightening
-lightened (dodge) some of the bushes on the left side of the road

-healed out the sewer covers in the FG and the stray street lamp 
in the top right 

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

tharmsen said:


> Here's my shot at editing the car.


 
Very nice ! The tighter comp looks great to. I went with your first comp,
It has more of a landscape look to it.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Yemme

Dominantly said:


> Yemme said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 2 of you on TPF....  We are so lucky!
> 
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...


2 people doing editing of images...


----------



## ocular

I prefer dr oakes edit personally :razz:


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Yemme said:


> Dominantly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yemme said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 2 of you on TPF.... We are so lucky!
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2 people doing editing of images...
Click to expand...

 
oops sorry Yemme I reposted about the car comp thinking it was 
the original poster. Boomer was the original, my mistake.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## inTempus

ocular said:


> I prefer dr oakes edit personally :razz:


I do too.


----------



## timidtommy

First off, some really good pictures, and some amazing feedback, so thanks! This thread has been awesome. here is my attempt - picture taken during the Cherry blossom festival at washington DC last year.


----------



## Yemme

tharmsen said:


> ocular said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer dr oakes edit personally :razz:
> 
> 
> 
> I do too.
Click to expand...


Don't we all....


----------



## Eyetattoo

Amazing work Mr. Oaks!  If your your not already you should be putting on classes on how to edit photos. I could see people paying good money to learn from you.


----------



## Anesthetize

I don't feel composition is really my strong suit, so I'd appreciate your C&C for this photo, please:


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Eyetattoo said:


> Amazing work Mr. Oaks! If your your not already you should be putting on classes on how to edit photos. I could see people paying good money to learn from you.


 
Thank you very much for the comments ! I appreciate it !

Very true on the money thing but I think when you are along in your craft (skills)
you should give back (free) some of your time to help others that are getting
started in the craft and can't afford photo workshops.

It is kind of a Yoda thing.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Flems

Not sure if the limit has been met yet... but here is a shot my family and I liked straight from the camera with the exception of a slight crop.







BTW - I love your C&C's and tweaks! :thumbup:


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

timidtommy said:


> First off, some really good pictures, and some amazing feedback, so thanks! This thread has been awesome. here is my attempt - picture taken during the Cherry blossom festival at washington DC last year.


 
Very cool and artistic photo.

good

-there is a color theme going on there (the color of the clothing and 
flowers) 

-great use of DOF as an effect f/2.8
-very good comp

nit

-photo is underexposed (still room left on the histogram)
-getting rid of some blue color will bring out the color theme

tweak

-used global desaturation untill most of the colors and blue are gone

-moved the highlight slider in (levels) to the left to take up some of
the space left in the histogram to improve the overall exposure of
the photo

Note: leave a little space left in the histogram to allow for contrast boost
this will prevent the contrast boost from clipping the highlights

-added a tad of global contrast boost

-added a tad of selective color saturation to just the flowers and red
and pink color clothing, this will bring out the color theme

-added a tad of selective (USM) sharpening to just the flowers to get over the AA filter

-healed out a bit of the stray branch in the top right corner

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Yemme

Dwayne Oakes said:


> It is kind of a Yoda thing.



That's your new nickname....:greenpbl:


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Yemme said:


> Dwayne Oakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is kind of a Yoda thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's your new nickname....:greenpbl:
Click to expand...

 
Funny stuff Yemme lol Also note Zenfolio's site is down for scheduled 
system maintenance so the tweaks might not display but they should be 
up and running shortly. Thanks 

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## timidtommy

Thanks for the feedback Dwaye, really appreciate it. thank you very much.


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Anesthetize said:


> I don't feel composition is really my strong suit, so I'd appreciate your C&C for this photo, please:


 
Another cool color theme photo.

good

-great comp (low perspective and subject is placed off center)
-great lighting (spot)
-good detail
-good contrast
-the DOF works here
-exposure is right on in the lit areas

nit

-the blue color seems a tad overdone (personal choice), the blue
color channel is clipped in the histogram

-the dark shadows could be opened up

-some of the stray stones could be healed out in the FG

tweak

-lightened (dodge) the shadows on the tire and rim
-lightened (dodge) the shadows down both sides of the street
-lightened (dodge) the lit signs down the left side of the street

-used global desaturation to get rid of most of the color this will
bring out the color theme like in the last photo

-added a tad of slective color saturation to just the blue lit sign
on the left side of the street (for color theme)

-used the LCH tool and Nikon NX2 and set a chroma point on the blue
bike lock this will increase the color saturation to just the blue color
on the lock (for color theme)

-added a tad of global contrast boost
-added a tad of selective USM (sharpening) to just the tire, rim and lock
area to get over the AA filter

-healed out the stray stones in the FG

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

timidtommy said:


> Thanks for the feedback Dwaye, really appreciate it. thank you very much.


 
No problem, I am glad I could help.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Anesthetize

Thanks a lot! The changes in the tire and the shadows look great. I'm not too fond on dessaturating that much, although I guess that's up for personal choice 

I'll be sure to remember those tips!


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Flems said:


> Not sure if the limit has been met yet... but here is a shot my family and I liked straight from the camera with the exception of a slight crop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I love your C&C's and tweaks! :thumbup:


 
Thank you very much for the comments !

good

-great dog
-great freeze action
-great off center comp
-good detail (water drops)

nit

-photo is a tad underexposed (still room left on the histogram)

-stray branch in the bottom right corner and dog collar are a bit of a distraction

tweak

-cropped the photo to 4x6 ratio (personal choice)

-moved the highlight slider in (level) to the left to take up the space 
left in the histogram to improve overall exposure

-added a tad of selective contrast boost to the dog's water reflection

-lightened (dodge) the shadows in the dog's eyes, nose pad and
stick area

-added a tad of global contrast boost
-added a tad of global color boost
-added a tad of global USM (sharpening) to get over the AA filter

-healed out the collar and stray branch in the bottom right corner

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## robertwsimpson

just curious what you'd do with something like this:


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Last rough count we are up to 28 c&c photos. 7 c&c spots left if
anyone is interested. 

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Murphy O'Hoolihan

I appreciate you taking a look...what can I do to improve?


----------



## Nitro9

I guess I'd like to know how this shot could be improved. I took this shot today and don't own photoshop (yet).






Thanks!


----------



## E-jeezy

This is a friend of mine, I've been shooting cable wake boarding for a while but just need some new ideas and different perspectives on the post production of the images


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

robertwsimpson said:


> just curious what you'd do with something like this:


 
good

-very good off center comp (just a little to wide and tight at the top and
bottom of the frame)

-great colors and contrast 
-detail is very good at focus point
-exposure is right on 

nit

-WB (white balance) is a tad on the cool side (personal choice)
-stray branch in the bottom right corner is a bit of a distraction
-comp is a bit wide (to much negative space)
-shallow DOF

tweak 

-set WB a tad warmer (to get rid of some of the blue color cast) personal
choice

-lightened (dodge) the light coming through the left ear
-lightened (dodge) the fur on the back were the light is falling

-added a tad of selective USM (sharpening) to the just eye area

-healed out the stray branch in the bottom right corner and some
of the stray grass in the left side of photo

-no contrast or color boost needed

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Murphy O'Hoolihan said:


> I appreciate you taking a look...what can I do to improve?


 
good 

-great light and time of day
-classic silhouette
-great comp (1/3 rule, sky vs water and dock placed off center)
-exposure is right on
-good DOF

nit

-to much clutter (the metal track in the FG, the pole beside the dock on 
the left and sign in the far right bottom corner)

-photo has a tilt to the right when placed on a grid
-photo is a tad noisy (clouds)

tweak

-straightened the photo but not fully level as I will loose some of the crop

-added as tad of selective color boost and contrast boost to just 
the clouds highlight colors and the reflection of colors in the water
in the bottom right corner

-lightened (dodge) the dock area
-healed out all the clutter

-added a tad of global contrast boost

-put the photo through NR software

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Anesthetize

Wow, that healed stray branch on the rabbit. Saw that one coming but didn't imagine it would come out as good. Nice work.


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Anesthetize said:


> Wow, that healed stray branch on the rabbit. Saw that one coming but didn't imagine it would come out as good. Nice work.


 
Thank you very much for the comments !!

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## JFew

I figured I'd throw one of mine in here...I'd be curious to see how it ranks. I don't have any kind of image editor other than DPP and I'm not all that experienced anyway so, I'm expecting heavy crit but that's fine. 






Obviously it's OK to edit this one since I'm asking you to  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Talonted90

This photo is directly out of the camera.  Clearly it is underexposed but I know there is other work that needs to be done with it.  I tried my hand at it and admittedly am not very skilled with photoshop yet so I would like to see what you do with it to get a better idea.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Nitro9 said:


> I guess I'd like to know how this shot could be improved. I took this shot today and don't own photoshop (yet).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 
good

-great ISO performance @ 1600
-very good comp (vertical)
-exposure is right on
-good DOF
-good colors and contrast

nit

-WB is a tad on the cool side (blue color cast) personal choice
-poles have a slight tilt to left when place on a grid
-dark shadows in the trees on the right 

tweak 

-straightened the photo
-set the WB a tad warmer to remove the blue color cast (personal choice)

-used (selection gradient tool) in Nikon NX2, it is kind of like a digital
ND filter and selected just the top 1/3 of the photo, using the levels 
sliders I darkened just that area of the photo a tad to cut through 
the haze

-lightened (dodge) the shadows in the forest on the right
-added selective color boost to just the red dots on the lift chairs

-lightened (dodge) some of the tree tops in the photo
-added a tad of global contrast boost

-added a tad of USM (sharpening) to get over the AA filter
-healed out the number on top of the pole

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

E-jeezy said:


> This is a friend of mine, I've been shooting cable wake boarding for a while but just need some new ideas and different perspectives on the post production of the images


 
good

-great freeze action
-exposure is right on 
-color and contrast are good
-detail is very good

nit

-comp (to much RV and not enough subject)
-clutter on the grass (wooded parking posts)

tweak

-straightened the photo (grass line) 

-cropped the photo so subject is to 1/3 rule and cropped the
photo tighter to get rid of some of the RV but still show
good height

-added selective (gaussian blur) to just the RV to create some DOF

-darkened (burn) the RV a tad
-darkened (burn) the rim on the RV
-lightened (dodge) some of the water spray comming off the 
back of the board

-added selective color desaturation to the RV's roof tail lights
-added selective color boost to the colors on the board and subject

-added selective USM (sharpening) to the board and subject 
-healed out the clutter on the grass and turf patches on the grass

Hope this helps and thanks for posting

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## AndrewK

I think this shot is alright, but can definitely be improved.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## E-jeezy

Wow Dwayne you cease to amaze me! Thanks a lot that actually really expanded my horizons lol and the pic came out great!


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

JFew said:


> I figured I'd throw one of mine in here...I'd be curious to see how it ranks. I don't have any kind of image editor other than DPP and I'm not all that experienced anyway so, I'm expecting heavy crit but that's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously it's OK to edit this one since I'm asking you to  Thanks in advance!


 
good

-very good portrait comp (vertical) just a tad to much on the top, also
to bad the glass is cut off but still a very good comp

-exposure is right on (good hightlight control)
-very good DOF
-good detail

nit

-orange color cast (white balance)
-photo is noisy
-the lighter areas in the background are a bit of a distraction

tweak

-cropped a little off the top of the photo

-desaturated the colors (personal choice) this will get rid of the orange
color cast

-moved highlight slider over to the left in the histogram to improve
highlights and exposure this is needed after a desaturation or the photo
will look dull

-darkened (burn) the background so the lighter areas are not as much 
of a distraction

-lightened (dodge) the eyes
-lightened (dodge) the ice cubes
-lightened (dodge) the candle lights in the DOF
-lightened (dodge) the highlights in the hair
-lightened (dodge) the shadows on the right side of the face

-added selective color saturation to just the yellow rose
-used selective WB (white balance) to warm the skin tones

-put the photo through NR software to get rid of the noise, this will
also add a soft-focus effect to the photo

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## robertwsimpson

Dwayne Oakes said:


> robertwsimpson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just curious what you'd do with something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good
> 
> -very good off center comp (just a little to wide and tight at the top and
> bottom of the frame)
> 
> -great colors and contrast
> -detail is very good at focus point
> -exposure is right on
> 
> nit
> 
> -WB (white balance) is a tad on the cool side (personal choice)
> -stray branch in the bottom right corner is a bit of a distraction
> -comp is a bit wide (to much negative space)
> -shallow DOF
> 
> tweak
> 
> -set WB a tad warmer (to get rid of some of the blue color cast) personal
> choice
> 
> -lightened (dodge) the light coming through the left ear
> -lightened (dodge) the fur on the back were the light is falling
> 
> -added a tad of selective USM (sharpening) to the just eye area
> 
> -healed out the stray branch in the bottom right corner and some
> of the stray grass in the left side of photo
> 
> -no contrast or color boost needed
> 
> Hope this helps and thanks for posting.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Dwayne Oakes
Click to expand...


wow nicely done with the branch.  That was the only thing I would have changed... The only reason I wouldn't have changed the WB is because I was there and that's what they looked like... I really like what you've done though.  Thanks.


----------



## JFew

Dwayne Oakes said:


> JFew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figured I'd throw one of mine in here...I'd be curious to see how it ranks. I don't have any kind of image editor other than DPP and I'm not all that experienced anyway so, I'm expecting heavy crit but that's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously it's OK to edit this one since I'm asking you to  Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good
> 
> -very good portrait comp (vertical) just a tad to much on the top, also
> to bad the glass is cut off but still a very good comp
> 
> -exposure is right on (good hightlight control)
> -very good DOF
> -good detail
> 
> nit
> 
> -orange color cast (white balance)
> -photo is noisy
> -the lighter areas in the background are a bit of a distraction
> 
> tweak
> 
> -cropped a little off the top of the photo
> 
> -desaturated the colors (personal choice) this will get rid of the orange
> color cast
> 
> -moved highlight slider over to the left in the histogram to improve
> highlights and exposure this is needed after a desaturation or the photo
> will look dull
> 
> -darkened (burn) the background so the lighter areas are not as much
> of a distraction
> 
> -lightened (dodge) the eyes
> -lightened (dodge) the ice cubes
> -lightened (dodge) the candle lights in the DOF
> -lightened (dodge) the highlights in the hair
> -lightened (dodge) the shadows on the right side of the face
> 
> -added selective color saturation to just the yellow rose
> -used selective WB (white balance) to warm the skin tones
> 
> -put the photo through NR software to get rid of the noise, this will
> also add a soft-focus effect to the photo
> 
> Hope this helps and thanks for posting.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Dwayne Oakes
Click to expand...


Well, I like what you did with the eyes! I'm not exactly sure why that much noise made it through the conversion process, both levels of NR were set to "High" and applied when I processed the image. Thanks though, this makes it look a lot better (the soft-focus). I like what you've done with it, with the exception of the color balance (see below):

As far as the white balance is concerned, it was pretty much dead on. I know you weren't there so it's not like you could know so I'm not complaining, I'm just explaining ^_^ The background was in fact that color because the sun was setting and coming through a very large window.

His skin tones were hard to get right because he had very very rosy cheeks, and a sort of 'orange' glow about the rest of his face, and some portions were very very pale and white. His hair was redder than in my picture. I wish I'd known a little bit more about my camera to get the full effect. He was quite an interesting character!

Thank you again for your C&C, I appreciate your time and effort.

Sincerely
-JFew


----------



## thekyle

i saw the car pic and wanted to give it a try


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Talonted90 said:


> This photo is directly out of the camera. Clearly it is underexposed but I know there is other work that needs to be done with it. I tried my hand at it and admittedly am not very skilled with photoshop yet so I would like to see what you do with it to get a better idea. Thanks in advance.


 
good

-good comp (subject placed to 1/3 rule)
-good contrast
-good detail were the focus point is
-color is ok

nit

-subject is to dark
-photo is noisy

tweak

-lightened (dodge) the snake's head and body
-added a tad of color boost around the head

-put the photo through NR software
-added a tad of selective USM (sharpening) to just the snake's head

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Jon_Are

Hope I'm not too late....


----------



## rgower

I've fiddled with the crops and lighting in this one but can't turn this huge potential into anything great.  So curious to see what you can do


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

AndrewK said:


> I think this shot is alright, but can definitely be improved.
> 
> Thanks for your time!


 
Great job Andrew ! You are going after the light, keep "seeing" like that.
It is half the battle in photography.

good

-great light (sidelight)
-exposure is right on 
-colors and contrast are very good
-good detail

nit

-comp (to much negative space) lawn
-photo has a slight tilt to left when placed on a grid
-to much clutter over the fence

tweak

-straightened the photo

-cropped the photo to get rid of some of the lawn's negative space
and placed the tub close to 1/3 rule

-desaturated the colors (personal choice)
-added a tad of selective color saturation to just the garden hose

-added a tad of selective USM (sharpening) to some of the brick and tub
-took some contrast boost away due to the harsh light

-healed out the the stray leaves in the FG and the clutter over the fence

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## AndrewK

Great Dwyane thank you so much.
I love it!


Keep up the great work and thanks again for the crit. and improvements!

Awesome


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Jon_Are said:


> Hope I'm not too late....


 
A technically flawless photo ! Great job !

Here is my take on this great photo.

tweak

-switched photo to sepia tone for a more old fashion photo look
-added Orton-effect (see the second post photo on how to add this effect)

-lightened (dodge) the highlights in the grass
-lightened (dodge) anywhere the light is falling on the tractor

-added a tad of selective contrast boost to just the headlights
-added a tad of global contrast boost

-darkened (burn) the clouds highlights to reduce clipping from the
contrast boost

-adde a tad of selective USM (sharpening) to just the tractor

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

rgower said:


> I've fiddled with the crops and lighting in this one but can't turn this huge potential into anything great. So curious to see what you can do


 
good

-great place
-the 50/50 comp works here
-great natural spot light hitting the land
-horzon is level

nit

-clouds are clipped
-photo is a tad flat (contrast)
-photo is tad soft
-sensor dust in the top left corner

tweak

-healed out all the clipped areas in the clouds
-added a tad of global contrast boost

-lightened (dodge) the light ray
-lightened (dodge) the lit areas on the land (spot light)

-added a tad of selective color boost the colors in the water reflection
in the far left

-added selective USM (sharpening) to just the land
-healed out the sensor dust in the top left corner

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

rgower said:


> I've fiddled with the crops and lighting in this one but can't turn this huge potential into anything great. So curious to see what you can do


 
good

-great place
-the 50/50 comp works here
-great natural spot light hitting the land
-horizon is level

nit

-clouds are clipped
-photo is a tad flat (contrast)
-photo is tad soft
-sensor dust in the top left corner

tweak

-healed out the clipped areas in the clouds
-added a tad of global contrast boost

-lightened (dodge) the light ray
-lightened (dodge) the lit areas on the land (spot light)

-added a tad of selective color boost to the colors in the water reflection
in the far left

-added a tad of selective USM (sharpening) to just the land
-healed out the sensor dust in the top left corner

Hope this helps and thanks for posting.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Well thats a wrap, 35 c&c completed. I want to thank everyone who
submitted. It was an honor to tweak your work ! I will have another 
new thread like this in the near future so stay tuned.

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Goontz

Dwayne Oakes said:


> Well thats a wrap, 35 c&c completed. I want to thank everyone who
> submitted. It was an honor to tweak your work ! I will have another
> new thread like this in the near future so stay tuned.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Dwayne Oakes


Thanks Dwayne!


----------



## Yemme

Dwayne Oakes said:


> Well thats a wrap, 35 c&c completed. I want to thank everyone who
> submitted. It was an honor to tweak your work ! I will have another
> new thread like this in the near future so stay tuned.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Dwayne Oakes




:hug:: Thanks hun... I need to hurry up and get some slides done fast.  I'm running out of pictures.


----------



## Dao

Thanks a lot Dwayne for showing your work "with explanation"!!  Learn a lot!


----------



## AndrewK

thanks dwayne.
good work


----------



## Jon_Are

Thanks for your generosity, Dwayne.

Jon


----------



## Dwayne Oakes

Thanks everyone for the comments, I appreciate it !!

Take care,

Dwayne Oakes


----------



## budsk

Great thread, I look forward to your next one, maybe by that time I have photo good enough to be submitted.


----------



## Yemme

Good enough... Honey post what ever it is you want to post.  Any image is great to see his before and afters.


----------

